# Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias Has Passed Away!



## Andrew Evans (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias 1939-2005

 Earlier today at 1:50pm, the late great Dr. Matias passed away. I only wished that more Modern Arnis practitioners got to see and feel the energy of Dr. Matias. 

 He was a real walking butt-kicking ***-stomping encyclopedia. In my humble opinion, the collective knowledge of our great art has been diminished with his passing. 

 God Bless,
 Andrew


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 6, 2005)

.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cebu West (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2005)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Dr. Wilfredo C. Matias 1939-2005
> 
> Earlier today at 1:50pm, the late great Dr. Matias passed away. I only wished that more Modern Arnis practitioners got to see and feel the energy of Dr. Matias.
> 
> ...



I agree this is terrible news. 

Rest in peace
:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Dieter (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2005)

All the best to his friends and family!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## modarnis (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## kaliace (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Mao (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## kempomama (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't think of anything brilliant to say. He was really that great! 

I hope Mrs. Nati Matias and his daughters are getting all the support they need. Our thoughts are with them. 

One of his many students,
Sheryl Baber Evans

p.s. Little Walter will miss having chuckles with Tito Willy.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 10, 2005)

Please send card or flowers to: 

Mrs. Natividad Matias 
2648 South Dr. #1 
Clearwater, Florida 33759


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Knarfan (Sep 11, 2005)

Frank


----------



## chris arena (Sep 11, 2005)

This is sad new to me. I feel lucky to have attended the Tacoma MARPIO seminar last June and have the privilage of his company. 

Chris Arena


----------



## Eric Daniel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey everyone,
On the WMAC (world Modern Arnis coalation, datu worden's forum) there was a thread that Dr. Wilfredo Matias had a stroke and went to ICU and soon after died. You can visit the forum for the thread on this
http://uechi-ryu.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=14498&sid=074f98d834f0946cdbd4bc22a2192732 . check it out


----------



## kelly keltner (Nov 8, 2005)

.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Nov 8, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------

